# Feeling shattered and moody on low carb/keto diet



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys

In the past Ive felt rotten when trying to cut on low carb diets. I did manage to lose a lot of fat years ago on atkins however I felt ok back then. Recently Ive tried low carb again on a couple of occasions and find my mood is a right crock of [email protected]!T. Now I was wondering, Im going to give it another go and Im currently using Test Max 400 to assist in retaining muscle, however could you recommend something to lift the mood when low-carbing? I was going to run clen and t3 whislt dieting to aid in the fat loss process however would something like Spirodex from Gaspari help or could you recommend something else please to help keep me from feeling so tired/uplift my mood a little as well?

Im around 20% bf right now - Ive dropped from 35% bf exactly 12 months go. My metabolism is wrecked from being on Seroquel for years and I have a under active thyroid....(results are so borderline my doc wont prescribe t3 for me...boooo!!!!!)

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated guys...

Cheers


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Were ytou keeping track of your macros, coz if you let your fat drop too low then you will be ****ed, physically, mentally and will snap at anyone and anything that crosses your path.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

How much do you weigh and how many grams of protein/fat are you eating per day?

To be honest at 20% I wouldn't have thought keto or carb cycling would be necessary, just a iso-caloric diet with a small calorie deficit of 200-300, this diet would be much more bearable and much easier to stick to, which is the biggest determinant of success or failure.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Being at work didnt manage to get any fats to eat up untill 4pm... Only had a protein meal and turned into a depressed manic... Could not get any emotion of my face what so ever felt terrible... Just scoffed half a tub of cottage cheese about 30 mins ago and im back to normal! seriously like a switch has been turned on!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

The correct amount of fat is very important in a Keto diet, try adding oil to you food to make sure you get enough, coconut oil is excellent.


----------

